

Think Palm and iPhone ‘Spyware’ is Scary? Try Google Android - wallflower
http://blog.jwegener.com/2009/08/20/iphone-spyware-google-android-worse/

======
runjake
I do not understand the gripe here. An Android app developer is able to view
his customers' names and geographic location?

Wow, pretty scary!

Of course, that's usually how customer/software developer relationships work.
This is handy for things like customer support, upgrades, and so on.

------
humbledrone
Why is this so "creepy?" As a consumer, I am pretty much used to the fact that
when I buy stuff with a credit card that the seller gets to know my name. In
some cases, that is a good thing anyway (e.g. my credit card is overcharged,
and I want to contact the seller to fix this).

Sure, there are privacy concerns. But there always are, if you are not paying
cash...

